# A little BoH humor....



## Zwiefel (Mar 14, 2015)

I'm still chuckling.


----------



## Asteger (Mar 14, 2015)

Big poster too: someone took the joke quite seriously!


----------



## ecchef (Mar 14, 2015)

We had a small version of that going on until our QA people decided it wasn't professional. 
It was then then I whipped out the tongs and offered to remove the sticks from their asses.
They didn't think much of that suggestion either.


----------



## panda (Mar 14, 2015)

Love it!!


----------



## ThEoRy (Mar 14, 2015)

Respect the Walken.


----------



## EdipisReks (Mar 14, 2015)

This is a fun thread.


----------



## ecchef (Mar 15, 2015)

Has that reefer ever tried to stab you in the face with a soldering iron?


----------



## Chef Andy (Mar 15, 2015)

Hahaha, I need to do this.


----------



## apicius9 (Mar 15, 2015)

Took me a moment to get it, was thinking about cow bells...

Stefan


----------



## Mrmnms (Mar 15, 2015)

The Continental


----------

